# where can I get Rotifiers



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

My clowns are serious about the parenting so im gonna give it a try....

I will try to siphon the babies when they hatch, so I need to feed them rotifiers, if I make it that far...


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 8, 2012)

Reef Aquatica I know sells Rotifers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Phil sells them as well and might even deliver....


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Dave, whos is Phil and where is reef aquatica. Damn the babies will hatch this weekend I think. Today is day #3


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think Phil (Wiseguyphil) is still doing Phyto, Hubert usually has though.. www.Reefaquatica.com.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Hubert, Reef Aquatica always has them.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Phil (wise guy aquatics) is indeed doing rotifers - i bought three bottles off him last month. But I don't think he is going business until the 20th or thereabouts. Hubert (vaporize on here, reefaquatica.com) will definitely have some as well. He's not far from SUM, but if that's too far for you, his gf works at uoft and can probably bring them into town for you.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you all, I emailed Hubert hopefully I can pick some roti this weekend.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rotifiers*

shoot wiseguy a pm leti ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Or you can go to MAST meeting at 401/Avenue Rd coming Wednesday night Jan 8 from 7:30 to 9:30. Hubert usually will be there.



Letigrama said:


> thank you all, I emailed Hubert hopefully I can pick some roti this weekend.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*clowns*



notclear said:


> Or you can go to MAS meeting at 401/Avenue Rd coming Wednesday night Jan 8 from 7:30 to 9:30. Hubert usually will be there.


Notclear. Has the MAST auction date been discussed yet?

Leti, when they develop, please let me know. I would like 2.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The survival rate for clowns is not great, even for a seasoned reefer who has done it before.

I'll move this thread now since she found it.

Leti, I'll post some info for you if you're really going to give it a try.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.marinebreeder.org/forums/

Here is an amazingly helpful guy on youtube by the name Fadifanous. Just subscribe to his videos and watch


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

wrong post


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

MPreston said:


> Notclear. Has the MAST auction date been discussed yet?


In the past many years MAST auctions were always held on the 2nd Wednesday night in April. I don't see any difference this year so far.

Every MAST meeting has a mini silent auction and I almost always take over 10 coral frags there for sale.

FYI, I am planning to bring the following this coming meeting for auction:

Purple Valida, Tortusa, True Superman Monti, Red Digitata, Red Monti, Purple Monti, red/purple/blue mushrooms, Rainbow Stylo, Birdnest, Grapes frogspawn, Hairy Green acro with blue tips, etc.

In the past I also took ORA Red Planet, Purple Dragon, etc. there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I totally need to go to a meeting. Did they ever decide if they were going to change how the membership was going to work Albert?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*membership*



altcharacter said:


> I totally need to go to a meeting. Did they ever decide if they were going to change how the membership was going to work Albert?


I was going to ask a question along the same lines- thnx Dave. 
How does one become a member?
Is it open to the public?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Dave, I'm not sure what changes are you expected? As far as I know, it is still $25 a year and meeting is held on the 2nd Wednesday night every month except in July and August.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They were thinking of refunding everyone's money and then starting memberships for september or august. This way they had a solid number of who were members and also didn't have to worry about chasing people down every month for renewing.

P.S. Mike if you want to go this wednesday give me a shout and we can meet up.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sure that they only chase the existing members to renew their membership in September.

As for newly joined members, there are two possibilities that I'm not sure which one they are using:

1. Say someone joins in January, he/she pays $25 full membership fee and then when renewal time in September, he/she will pay less for the following year, pro-rated.

OR

2. Any one who joins other than in September will pay pro-rated membership fee for the year.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can read as to MAST membership details on the website.

As to the auction which will be in April, please understand, this auction is for members only. You must be a member to buy and sell, take part in the auction. 

So, please take note, its not the same as other aquarium club auction where non members can take part.

You can become a member on the day of the auction or any meeting days.

If I am not wrong, non members can attend the meeting but you pay a fee of $5. and also I do not think non members can take in part in the mini auction at the meetings since you must have a membership number.

Sorry I know this subject is off topic, just want everyone to know the facts.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to all for the misinformation. Loonie is right that they do not do pro-rate any more. I have just confirmed with MAST. They added that 2014/2015 seasoms membership fees will be on sale around May.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.marinebreeder.org/forums/
> 
> Here is an amazingly helpful guy on youtube by the name Fadifanous. Just subscribe to his videos and watch


reading along... thanks Dave, if this hatch doesnt work will try again, they are doing this every 3 weeks... we're on day #4


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

My clowns have been laying every 2-3 weeks for almost 2 years. I looked into trying to save the fry but after a bit of research figured it was more than I wanted to handle. Planning to follow your progress and get some inspiration.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Dax said:


> My clowns have been laying every 2-3 weeks for almost 2 years. I looked into trying to save the fry but after a bit of research figured it was more than I wanted to handle. Planning to follow your progress and get some inspiration.


we're on day #6. we got silver eyes already but not very big. I am thinking at least one more day.

My biggest fear is that they will hatch when I am not at home. Tomorrow I am picking up rotis and roti diet from Hubert. Is a lot of money so my biggest problem is having to keep a culture of rotis.... you need to keep a culture of algae to feed the rotis, is a pain.

I am thinking of giving it a couple of tries. if it doenst work I will sell the clowns as a breeding pair and get some maroons or clarkis.

I wouldnt bet on it, i am sure we wont be past the transfer, if I even get there.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Roti's are in the house y'all!!!

not sure if these things are alive still. keep on feeding as per Hubert's instructions....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

awesome pics leti and good luck , look forward to seeing more pics 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well everyone. We are at day #9. Last night we woke up several times and the eggs were there. This morning the eggs were there. Tonight, got home, only one left. I have to assume they hatched during the day contrary to what all websites were showing....
however, not all hope is lost. I have my rotifier culture going and in 2 weeks we'll have eggs again. next time i am moving the rock to my frag tank with anemones and all on day 8 or so.... this way if the fry do hatch, it will be in the fry tank already.... 

IF ANYONE NEEDS ROTIFIERS, LET ME KNOW.. I CAN SHARE A BIT. FISH WONT EAT THEM AT ALL. I think you can perhaps target feed corals...


----------

